# World Cup 2014



## AuntHen (May 19, 2014)

It's getting close and Brazil (as well as the rest of the world), is getting in a frenzy. Can you feel the excitement?
-Predictions?
-Favorites?
-Thoughts?

In honor of it being just around the corner, I would like to offer you *this *little treasure... enjoy! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-E6ljLSOkbY


----------



## KHayes666 (May 19, 2014)

Last time the US were in it they were eliminated by Ghana....GHANA....a country the size of Natick. 

How should I expect them to advance any further 4 years later when they can't even beat Ghana?


----------



## loopytheone (May 19, 2014)

I am totally looking forwards to it! I don't expect England to do any good, get through the group stage and get knocked out in the last 16 or quarter finals. We will see I guess!


----------



## JMCGB (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for that gem B...lol. We (the USA) got a horrible draw. Still hope for a decent showing though.


----------



## Gingembre (May 21, 2014)

KHayes666 said:


> Last time the US were in it they were eliminated by Ghana....GHANA....a country the size of Natick.
> 
> How should I expect them to advance any further 4 years later when they can't even beat Ghana?



Ghanaians are football mad though. Even small towns have their own football teams.


----------



## Tad (May 21, 2014)

I've not been paying a lot of attention.....what is the weather like in the part(s) of Brazil where this will be played, at that time of year? In other words, is dealing with the heat possibly going to be a factor for some teams that are not used to it?

And second: any suggestions of teams to cheer for? As a Canadian with no strong ties to other countries, I'm used to being a bit of a free agent. I usually cheer for some unlikely team to get out of the elimination rounds, but I'm open to suggestions: what country has a really good story this year, that would make me want to cheer for them?


----------



## AuntHen (May 21, 2014)

June is winter in Brazil and one of their drier seasons, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## AuntHen (May 24, 2014)

Landon Donovan will not be playing/not chosen on roster?!?! I am *not *happy. I understand he is not young anymore but for World Cup, we still need experience and leadership.


----------



## MattB (May 24, 2014)

As a Canadian, I cheer for England. 

I'm not sure if I'll ever see Canada back in the World Cup in my lifetime. Everyone played football* growing up, I don't know why we are still so terrible at it.

(*I don't use 'soccer' anymore, it's football. What we call football over here, I refer to it instead as 'hand-egg". It simplifies everything...)


----------



## KHayes666 (May 24, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> Landon Donovan will not be playing/not chosen on roster?!?! I am *not *happy. I understand he is not young anymore but for World Cup, we still need experience and leadership.



This is like a reverse Hope Solo where the veteran is kept OFF the roster rather than stuck into the fire like Bri Scurry.

What is it with internal politics continuing to ruin US soccer? Not that most people in the country give a damn to begin with but it feels like anytime there's progress, something goes wrong.


----------



## JMCGB (May 25, 2014)

I am pretty stoked that local guy Kyle Beckerman made the roster.


----------



## Tad (May 26, 2014)

MattB said:


> As a Canadian, I cheer for England.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll ever see Canada back in the World Cup in my lifetime. Everyone played football* growing up, I don't know why we are still so terrible at it.
> 
> (*I don't use 'soccer' anymore, it's football. What we call football over here, I refer to it instead as 'hand-egg". It simplifies everything...)



We seem to do OK at the women's game these days, but maybe just because some of the traditional soccer/football powers aren't so big on women's sports?

But yah, I think there are so many other sports that people here are more apt to pursue, that few of the most truly gifted go into it.


----------



## Webmaster (May 27, 2014)

Though I've lived in the US for almost 40 years and am a US citizen, I'll cheer for my native Swiss team. Which, sadly, is pretty frustrating. For some reason, the Swiss team is highly ranked right now and they occasionally beat one of the big soccer powers (they beat Spain, the eventual champion, in the last World Cup), but then lose to much lesser opponents when it matters. So it's "Hopp Schwyyz!" for me.


----------



## Tad (May 28, 2014)

I took a look at the draws, and I think I'll pull for:
- Greece--because that country needs something to cheer for! (and have a shot of making it out of their fairly week pool -- Japan, Cote d'Ivoire, Columbia)
- Cameroon, because they got stuck in the pool of death (Brazil and Mexico, as well as poor Croatia), and probably need all the support they can get.


----------



## Blazer11 (Jun 5, 2014)

ESPAÑA!
From 1990-2006 it was pretty heartbreaking to watch La Roja for me. And from the stories I have heard it was even worse before the 90's. So this is a special time for fans of Spanish fútbol. Although the team is a bit older and many countries are catching on to ways on how to neutralize them, I am hoping there is one more good run left in the Spaniards for a second star. (Two WC isn't greedy) Viva ESPAÑA!


----------



## Tad (Jun 12, 2014)

Tad said:


> I took a look at the draws, and I think I'll pull for:
> - Greece--because that country needs something to cheer for! (and have a shot of making it out of their fairly week pool -- Japan, Cote d'Ivoire, Columbia)
> - Cameroon, because they got stuck in the pool of death (Brazil and Mexico, as well as poor Croatia), and probably need all the support they can get.



Wait! Is it too late to choose Croatia? It starts with a 'C', ends with an 'a', and they are wearing red & white  it is a.....coincidence that I figured this out just after they scored the first goal of the tournament--against Brazil on less. Yah, that's it, that't the ticket....


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 12, 2014)

Let the games begin!! 


http://www.fifa.com/index.html


----------



## MRdobolina (Jun 12, 2014)

dont nobody disturb me while the Spain V Netherlands game is on ... i dont know why but ive always rooted for the orange


----------



## Yakatori (Jun 12, 2014)

Tad said:


> "_We seem to do OK at the women's game these days...there are so many other sports that people here are more apt to pursue, that few of the most truly gifted go into it._"


The more immediate draw and bigger money of North America's major sport leagues (NFL, NBA, MLB, NHL) is a big factor. Probably more so for Americans than Canadians, but still...

Then you have to factor in the simple advantage of population that each respective powerhouse (Brazil, Germany, Italy, Spain, Argentina, etc...) has over Canada.

The women's game, however, is a whole other matter: Because of both Title IX and the relative lack of post-graduate professional opportunities for women in American sports, it makes perfect sense for the rankings to figure out like they do. Canada has something similar, right? So, it shouldn't really surprise anyone to much see a smaller developed country jump right out there with an upset here or there. Less a matter of if than when. 

Has anyone noticed anything in the way of a breakdown of the personalities of each of the respective teams? Like, is there an (1980's) Isiah Thomas/ Laimbeer Detroit Pistons in this group? Or a Steel Curtain?


----------



## kilo riley (Jun 14, 2014)

Yakatori said:


> The more immediate draw and bigger money of North America's major sport leagues (NFL, NBA, MLB, NHL) is a big factor. Probably more so for Americans than Canadians, but still...
> 
> Then you have to factor in the simple advantage of population that each respective powerhouse (Brazil, Germany, Italy, Spain, Argentina, etc...) has over Canada.
> 
> ...



Although I'll pull for the U.S the fact is we still don't have the soccer infrastructure in place to produce elite players that can perform on the world stage. We are still relying on former college players for our team.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 15, 2014)

Good job France! Especially Benzema. Oh and good job Honduras (goalie) on scoring that second goal FOR France hahaha. Oh my word!

Tomorrow night... USA!


----------



## MattB (Jun 15, 2014)

No comment yet from the Chief?? Must still be celebrating the Swiss win...


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 16, 2014)

The reason I watch and root for Portugal. Ohh mama! :batting:


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 16, 2014)

Dag blame that Germany! 

Portugal was just full of fouls and a red card, poop!

Netherlands and Germany... the high scorers so far.


USA this evening! We shouldn't underestimate Ghana...


----------



## Tad (Jun 16, 2014)

Yakatori said:


> The more immediate draw and bigger money of North America's major sport leagues (NFL, NBA, MLB, NHL) is a big factor. Probably more so for Americans than Canadians, but still...



No, pretty much the same--the biggest draw being the NHL, of course, but top Canadians at basketball, football, or baseball target playing in the American professional leagues (aka, where the money is). OK, few Canadians end up in the NFL, but there are somewhat more in baseball and basketball.





> The women's game, however, is a whole other matter: Because of both Title IX and the relative lack of post-graduate professional opportunities for women in American sports, it makes perfect sense for the rankings to figure out like they do. Canada has something similar, right?



Well, I think there are some rules about equal opportunities in sports at Canadian Universities, but oddly Canadian Universities play almost no roll in training our top athletes. See, there are very restrictive rules around sports scholarships up here, so top athletes routinely go to American colleges who offer them far richer scholarships. 

The only sport where that isn't the primary development path is men's hockey, where the majority play in the 'major-junior' hockey tier (which starts at 16-17, and can run up to 20-21 years old, although top players don't usually stay in at 20 years old). It pays a small stipend to players (less than a hundred dollars a week), but that counts as having played for money, so if you play hockey in major-junior you aren't eligible to play for American colleges. Some Canadian guys still go the American college route--usually late bloomers or guys with great talent but not so much size, and the occasional one who is serious about the education.

I positive that every player on Canada's women's hockey team played for US colleges, however, and probably nearly every member of our international Rugby, soccer, basketball, volleyball, rowing........etc teams. The exceptions were probably people with dual-citizenship in countries where their sport is a bigger deal, who developed there but couldn't quite make it to the top level, so chose to play for Canada.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 16, 2014)

Woooooooooo!! Yay USA!!!

Good game and I have to hand it to Ghana, they are classy players! 

But still, wooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mimosa (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes, that was an excellent game between US and Ghana. Both teams were good in my eyes. Of course I am glad US won. 
Waiting to see Mexico vs Brazil. But my Mama says Brazil might win since they are a very strong team. Loving this game!:smitten:


----------



## MRdobolina (Jun 17, 2014)

great wall of memo ..


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 18, 2014)

How about Meme Ochoa for Mexico yesterday? The guy was a wall and Brazil couldn't get it past him. Great game to boot.


----------



## mimosa (Jun 20, 2014)

*I really enjoyed the Colombia vs Ivory Coast game. That victory dance from the Colombian team was awesome. :smitten: I love this game!

http://www.espnfc.com/video/latest-videos/600/video/1894443?&ex_cid=espnapi_affiliate_Google_World_Cup_Video*


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 20, 2014)

Wow France! Way to play and you are making an amazing comeback this time around. 5-2 and almost a 6th at the end. Great and exciting game!! :bounce:


Benzema is certainly the most loved player at the moment in his home country. What a striker and an assister!


----------



## mimosa (Jun 20, 2014)

OMG, France....AMAZING GAME!:bow:


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 21, 2014)

Ghana played their hearts out and ended up with a draw against Germany. Maybe it will produce a little crack in Germany's confidence...

I can't wait for tomorrow's game against Portugal!! :bounce:


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 22, 2014)

Still hours away but already excited. Win and we advance!


----------



## agouderia (Jun 22, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> It's getting close and Brazil (as well as the rest of the world), is getting in a frenzy. Can you feel the excitement?
> -Predictions?
> -Favorites?
> -Thoughts? [/quote]
> ...


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 22, 2014)

agouderia said:


> Football/Soccer is a common denominator for most of the world (the US really misses out on something because soccer plays such a small role in US sports) - and a great way of connecting people.



*snipped for brevity*

While this may be true as far as *televised *sports go (with the exception of Telemundo and Univision.. thank goodness for them), it is not true across the nation (especially for our youth). I grew up playing soccer, many high schools and universities have soccer teams and many cities/states have both youth and adult private leagues. Plus, it helps to remember, we have a huge Mexican-American population and I see men in the parks playing almost every weekend. I went to high school in Northern California and the city of Davis would practically stone you, if you told them soccer was not a way of life in the U.S.


----------



## bayone (Jun 22, 2014)

Tad said:


> Well, I think there are some rules about equal opportunities in sports at Canadian Universities, but oddly Canadian Universities play almost no roll in training our top athletes. See, there are very restrictive rules around sports scholarships up here, so top athletes routinely go to American colleges who offer them far richer scholarships.



I'm not much of a sports fan, but from occasional references on tv/the internet, I gather that many U.S. high schools have full-time coaches, especially for the football team? Whereas the school I went to had one male and one female gym coach, but things like football were coached by the other teachers on a volunteer basis (our football coaches were both science teachers, girls' soccer was coached by one of the math teachers, etc.) I think universities probably have some full-time coaches on the payroll, but probably not for all sports (my father was a Geography professor who also coached rugby.)


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 22, 2014)

I feel this should have been the anthem this year. Instead of that crap by JLo or Shakira 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvclq8h5YeE[/ame]


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 22, 2014)

Heartbreaker at the end but still a solid effort. What a match!


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 22, 2014)

^True but Bradley truly sucked. Oh my word!!! He passed the ball to Portugal more times than I can count. Hesitations, fumbles. He needs to be moved or replaced. His footwork sucks!!! 


On to Germany...


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 22, 2014)

He really did B. Second straight sub par performance from him. This game against Germany is going to be interesting.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 23, 2014)

JMCGB said:


> He really did B. Second straight sub par performance from him. This game against Germany is going to be interesting.



Remember when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? Well don't get mad...get even! lol


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 23, 2014)

KHayes666 said:


> Remember when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? Well don't get mad...get even! lol



I haven't seen that in a while. Need to watch it. "And we all thought the Stork was braindead."


----------



## MRdobolina (Jun 24, 2014)

the cannibal strikes again ... such a good player yet such a whack job


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 26, 2014)

MRdobolina said:


> the cannibal strikes again ... such a good player yet such a whack job



Mike Tyson approves


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jun 26, 2014)

KHayes666 said:


> Mike Tyson approves



Hannibal Lector approves 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 26, 2014)

So last week the US ties Portugal and they "lose". Today they lose to Germany and advance to the Sweet Sixteen....what a funny game.


----------



## kilo riley (Jun 27, 2014)

USA out of the group of death. Most people outside of America didn't pick us to do so. To them i say...'MURICA. 

Anyway..Michael Bradley is having a really bad tournament. Maybe he's not as good as we thought he was.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 28, 2014)

kilo riley said:


> USA out of the group of death. Most people outside of America didn't pick us to do so. To them i say...'MURICA.
> 
> Anyway..Michael Bradley is having a really bad tournament. Maybe he's not as good as we thought he was.



Blame the coach, he admitted the team wasn't that good and is planning for 2018. I've never heard a coach being that gutless before.

Would Landon Donovan being on the field have helped against Portugal and Germany? If so, then if Belgium wins, blame the coach.


----------



## Yakatori (Jun 28, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> "_...(especially for our youth). I grew up playing soccer, many high schools and universities have soccer teams and many cities/states have both youth and adult private leagues. Plus, it helps to remember, we have a huge Mexican-American population and I see men in the parks playing almost every weekend. I went to high school in Northern California and the city of Davis would practically stone you, if you told them soccer was not a way of life in the U.S.  _"


Yeah, rec-league soccer is huge in the US. Probably more kids playing that, earlier, than baseball (lots of injuries/accidents especially with younger kids) or baketball (not much fun until you can actually score a basket").

But on the West Coast, it's that much bigger: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWEYvxubjIw[/ame]


----------



## MattB (Jun 28, 2014)

Watching Chile lose on penalties today reminded me that it just isn't a World Cup without England losing horribly on PKs. They even deprived me of that!


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 1, 2014)

USA vs. Belgium today!

Some issues... why is Beckerman not starting?
Bradley needs to redeem himself after his crap performance against Portugal. I am not sure Cameron should be starting and in mid-field.


Regardless, come on guys! Woot!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 1, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> USA vs. Belgium today!
> 
> Some issues... why is Beckerman not starting?
> Bradley needs to redeem himself after his crap performance against Portugal. I am not sure Cameron should be starting and in mid-field.
> ...



45 minutes in and I'm falling asleep. Wake me up when something happens


----------



## MRdobolina (Jul 1, 2014)

Tim Howard with the game of his life and still lost ...


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 2, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> USA vs. Belgium today!
> 
> Some issues... why is Beckerman not starting?
> Bradley needs to redeem himself after his crap performance against Portugal. I am not sure Cameron should be starting and in mid-field.
> ...



Beckerman was sitting on a yellow card but still should have started. Jurgen really blew it when it came to substitutions. Get some fresh legs on sooner rather than later. Tim Howard was spectacular. Thanks for a great run despite mostly horrible play from the middies (Beckerman aside).


----------



## mimosa (Jul 2, 2014)

The USA game broke my heart. :sad:
But how about that Tim Howard!:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 4, 2014)

^yes! Tim Howard was amazing! 16 saves (what does that say about our defense though?)

Anyway, moving on in this game...

*Allez Les Bleus!! *


----------



## Webmaster (Jul 8, 2014)

Yikes. Brazil got really, really shellacked. Didn't think I'd ever see that happen, in their own home court.


----------



## agouderia (Jul 9, 2014)

Webmaster said:


> Yikes. Brazil got really, really shellacked. Didn't think I'd ever see that happen, in their own home court.



7 : 1 - what a beautiful game! :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Tad (Jul 9, 2014)

I didn't get to watch it (had a meeting that covered most of the scoring, then was off to watch some music), so no personal opinion.....but I did find this analysis interesting (for the record, the writer is Irish, working in Canada for a couple of decades, and mostly writes about television but twists the arms of the paper's editors to let him write about soccer occasionally as he is a massive fan...... so he really doesn't have attachment to either team, just a knowledgeable fan of the game)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/spor...all-about-german-engineering/article19522099/


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 9, 2014)

The Netherlands has been the most consistent of all the teams. It seems they are the most probable to be the winner in the end.


----------



## agouderia (Jul 9, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> The Netherlands has been the most consistent of all the teams. It seems they are the most probable to be the winner in the end.



 There are thoughts in life that are unbearable. One of them is the vision of Louis van Gaal holding the World Cup. Then please Messi - he deserves it more, can handle it with style and Argentina needs it more.


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 9, 2014)

Well, so much for that...


Go Argentina!


----------



## MRdobolina (Jul 10, 2014)

im thinking Germany wins it all


----------

